# Question about Caiman Lizard enclosures



## SnakeCharmr728 (Feb 5, 2013)

For those of you who own or have done extensive research about Caiman Lizards, do you think this enclosure would work for one?
Its 7ft long, 6.5ft tall, 2.5ft deep, it has insulated walls that are covered in ABS plastic so it holds humidity great....the bottom is deep and was made for holding deep substrate but I can put a large tub in there with filtration for a pond... what do you guys think?


----------



## chelvis (Feb 6, 2013)

Re-do the lighting and it should be perfect. Right now where the lights are will allow a caiman lizard way to easy of access to sit on top of them or even be in direct contact with the bulbs. Other thing I would do is ship it too me as Darwin is getting too big for his current cage  just joking, about the shipping part. 

That should be fine for an adult I think a younger animal might be lost in something that big. As for the tub, it might be hard to completely remove it from something like that, so I would modify it so that the pound/tub can be completely drained from time to time.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for the advice! I can re-do the lighting, it was originally for an arboreal monitor so theres a lot of lights in there to create very hot basking spots.... so some of those can come out and I can re-do the lighting, just gotta figure out whats the best way. lol


----------

